# Spring maid



## bsm97 (Nov 17, 2013)

Since garden city may be out right now, what's the deal with spring maid? How much to fish and what are some tips for that pier if it's my first time there?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

$9 bucks to fish, 7 if you're a Horry county resident with an ID. It's about like any other pier. Lots of people jig when the Spanish and blues are biting good, not sure about now, but get there early if you want a good spot to jig. Shrimp, finger mullet fillets, and fresh cut bait (croaker, blues, ect) will be best for your bottom fishing. Keith can tell you about the parking situation, but the parking garage is across the street from the pier. I think he was saying you can park in the lot until the busy season for tourists.


----------



## phenom1979 (May 1, 2013)

bsm97 said:


> Since garden city may be out right now, what's the deal with spring maid? How much to fish and what are some tips for that pier if it's my first time there?


When are you heading out there. I'll be going again tomorrow after I catch a few dozen finger mullet.


----------



## phenom1979 (May 1, 2013)

When are you heading out there? I'll be out tomorrow as soon as I catch a few dozen finger mullet.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Lots of people are jigging, I'm sure you have seen it done at Garden City Pier but at Springmaid there can easily be 30 or so(I've seen over 50) people jigging. The people that jig are usually an older local and seasonal crowd. Most are very friendly and helpful.

Much wider and longer pier than GC. Much lower to the water also. 2 sheltered benches and plenty of picnic tables. Swing near high tide mark. 4 cleaning stations.


----------



## bsm97 (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I hug regularly on gc. I pier fish a great deal. Im a good friend of Landon Steens. We fish a good bit together, I'm sure some Of you know him. I have no clue when I'll get to fish but I'm in garden city right now till near the weekend. I'm getting dropped off parking is no problem. How's the night fishing?


----------



## bsm97 (Nov 17, 2013)

I meant jig not hug, that might get me kicked off after a while


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

bsm97 said:


> I meant jig not hug, that might get me kicked off after a while


I mean as long as you smiled alot we wouldn't talk bad aboutcha too much.


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

SmoothLures said:


> $9 bucks to fish, 7 if you're a Horry county resident with an ID. It's about like any other pier. Lots of people jig when the Spanish and blues are biting good, not sure about now, but get there early if you want a good spot to jig. Shrimp, finger mullet fillets, and fresh cut bait (croaker, blues, ect) will be best for your bottom fishing. Keith can tell you about the parking situation, but the parking garage is across the street from the pier. I think he was saying you can park in the lot until the busy season for tourists.


Bsm97, beadys got it right, If you have a cart or alot of tackle you can drop it off at the pier & park wherever you can find a spot (resort is full). First 2 spanish caught yesterday if you saw my post. lots of Blues hit today & whiting nice keeping size. Come on down & intro yourself to me, Ive met alot of people that have followed this forum, beady being the last one. Hope to see you, ask anyone "where's Keith?" theyll point me out. Right now stuck in the tackle shop


----------



## bsm97 (Nov 17, 2013)

If I make it down I will definetly find you. I have a really crap cart rigged up right now so I may or may not bring it I usually fish pretty light. My ride is most likely not staying when I come tho, so parking is no issue at all


----------



## jameswebstersc (Sep 20, 2012)

RJ,
Are you going to the pier this evening? If so, what time? I may go around 7 tonight.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

jameswebstersc said:


> RJ,
> Are you going to the pier this evening? If so, what time? I may go around 7 tonight.


I'm going tomorrow evening


----------



## jameswebstersc (Sep 20, 2012)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> I'm going tomorrow evening


hope to see you tomorrow if it does not rain.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

jameswebstersc said:


> hope to see you tomorrow if it does not rain.


****. I need to watch the weather better.
Tonight it is!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> ****. I need to watch the weather better.
> Tonight it is!


Cold out there and the surf is picking up. Let me know how you do. Think I'll get out there at 6 AM.


----------

